

What is the Freemium Potential of Your Startup? - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.freemium.org/freemium/freemium-potential/

======
satyajit
They didn't talk about Frremium on iPhone apps. In my opinion, that's a
classic freemium model to pull in the crowd by the free app, and later sell
the (pro) paid app. AdMob reported that, this model really works to get
traction to your paid app.

